# Non resident Coyote in Idaho



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

do you need a small game or Non game license . 

thanks 
RobK.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

...


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*need a permit*

Sir I do believe you were not complete in your answer.To be in the field hunting anything even non protected wildlife in Idaho you do need the appropriate license.nonresident small game would be the appropriate license.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Shortbreath54 is correct. A bunch of my buddies and I were going to go to Idaho to help them thin out the jackrabbits back in the 80s. When we found out we would have to spend nearly $80 for an out of state small game license we changed our plans.

⫸<{{{{⦅°>


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

It's 12.75 I think, non-game hunting licence...don't get caught in Idaho without one! 

Johnycake- you should make sure you know what your talking about before getting someone introuble! Your dead wrong dude!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Go here. Its a little more than 12.00 bucks. https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/publi...Type=Nonresident&feeType=License&feeCategory=


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

my bad, I didn't see the idaho. It showed up on the mainfeed as non-resident coyote... in the other kinds of animals forums, so I assumed it was utah and well, I held true the age old saying about assume.


----------

